# Emperor or Kerri Tetra



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm looking to add either some Kerri tetras (Inpaichthys kerri) or Emperor tetras (Nematobrycon palmeri) to a tank that currently has only a pair of apisto cacs, one GBR, and a couple of otos. I love the color of the kerri and love the fins of the emperor. Anyone have experience with these two fish or reasons to prefer one over the other?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Have had both in community setting.No problems with either,both beautiful.The Keris stay a little smaller if I remember correctly.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Emperors are a joy. They do get rather feisty if they are happy enough to spawn. Territorial in a sense.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I'm leaning toward the emperor because of the fins and color, but the LFS guy said he preferred the color of the kerri. He's supposed to try to get both in so that will either help me decide quickly, or make me wish my tank was large enough for both. But it's not. These are going into a 20 gal long and I planned on 6-7 of them.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like the kerris are expected in at the LFS next week. Can't wait to see them


----------

